# Leaking Fuel Tank



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I noticed this weekend that there is a slow leak in center bottom surface my 92' Max SE's fuel tank. I can't see a hole but the fuel has melted away a 2" inch circle of the uncoat sprayed on it, but when I wipe it clean I see a few drops form a few hours later. I know I can buy a new tank for $170 or nap one from a yard but I am not looking forward to the install job here in the Pennsylvania winter (no garage). Has anyone ever tried a quick fix such as epoxy or JB weld on a fuel tank? I know fuel likes to eat just about everything so I am not sure if that would just be a waste of my time.


----------

